# What's up from Colorado



## Alstin (Dec 2, 2010)

Whats up everyone? A friend of mine referred me to this site said it was pretty bad ass so decided to create a profile and see for myself.


----------



## Arnold (Dec 2, 2010)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*Alstin* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *sign-up here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member


Note: This is an automated message.


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 2, 2010)

Welcome to IM!


----------



## Arnold (Dec 2, 2010)

alstin said:


> whats up everyone? A friend of mine referred me to this site said it was pretty bad ass so decided to create a profile and see for myself.



awesome, welcome!


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Dec 2, 2010)

Welcome to the forum.

best-regards

World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


----------



## IslandGirl (Dec 3, 2010)

Aloha n welcome!  Nice to have you here!


----------



## vortrit (Dec 3, 2010)

Welcome to IM!


----------



## SloppyJ (Dec 3, 2010)

Welcome! I love me some Colorado. Legal nugs and beautiful terrian.


----------



## awhites1 (Dec 3, 2010)

I never say hi to new people but in the spirit of me going to wolf creek in January... Welcome


----------



## irish_2003 (Dec 3, 2010)

welcome to ironmagforums!!!


----------



## ParadiseCup (Dec 4, 2010)

welcome !


----------

